# Soligor Zoom Macro 75-205mm f/3.5 (M42) test shoots



## BKSPicture (Nov 14, 2012)

B&W is film (Rollei RPX 100) Color a Canon 500D.


*Aperture: *
f/3.5 to f/22
9 bladed aperure


*Closest Focus: *
2m (7ft)


*Weight:*
880g


*Mount:*
M42


Review and hires images can be found on my blog: Soligor Zoom Macro 75-205mm f/3.5 M42 Review © blog.bkspicture.com


----------



## Frequency (Nov 14, 2012)

Some of them are already seen from you, i think 

I like them, especially 4th and the last


----------



## BKSPicture (Nov 15, 2012)

Frequency said:


> Some of them are already seen from you, i think
> 
> I like them, especially 4th and the last



I try to take the same test shoots for all my lens review.
Thanks for your nice comment


----------



## unpopular (Nov 15, 2012)

So what are your thoughts on this lens? Seems a little ho-hum to me?


----------

